

Ask HN: Are any of you at X where X is some college? - JoshCole

I recently discovered a fellow Hacker News reader at my local community college. It was a very pleasant surprise and I really enjoyed talking with him. I'm posting this in the hopes that others can be similarly surprised.
======
hassaanm
I've seen a few people from UT (Austin) post here, but I do not know them. Hit
me up (hassaanmarkhiani@gmail.com).

~~~
daniel02216
I'm from UT as well (CS major). Are you graduate/undergrad, and what degree?

------
JoshCole
Anyone else going to Golden West College?

------
shadowz
University of Waterloo (CS Major)!

~~~
uros643
Likewise! (currently a first-year)

------
locke411
I'm at UC Merced. Doubt anyone else is but it would be awesome if someone was.

------
evac
Any currently in UC Berkeley? I'm an undergrad here at the moment.

------
bartonfink
Went to Wake Forest and William and Mary, now live in Denver.

~~~
katieben
W&M + UNC for me (:

~~~
bartonfink
Neat - when were you at W&M?

------
Jsarokin
Indiana University? I know a couple of you are on here.

~~~
curt
Graduated from the IU MBA program, lived there for a few years after I
graduated while I started my first company. Feel free to contact me anytime.

------
roversoccer18
Student at Penn State majoring in CS. Anyone else???

------
kersny
Carnegie Mellon? I'm starting this fall in CS.

~~~
spicyj
I'm starting this fall at either CMU or Stanford; not sure yet.

------
patrickryan
Texas A&M University here, anyone else?

------
int3
Amherst College, anyone?

------
threejay
Mass College of Pharmacy

------
szany
Northwestern

------
equark
Harvard GSAS

------
rick_2047
This is a long shot, where long → ∞. But I am at Ganpat University, Mehesana,
India. I am in the engineering college (formally UVPCE) anyone from there or
any of the Ahmedabad college? Would love to meet.

